# alter Teich, neuer Teich...



## isharkxli (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo erst Mal an alle User dieses Forums,

ich habe schon viel in diesen Seiten gelesen und bin eigentlich durch Eure Beiträge ermuntert worden, jetzt selbst einen richtigen Teich zu erstellen.
Vielen Dank dafür.
Auf meinem Grundstück befand sich schon immer ein Fertigteich (750 Liter), welcher nun ausgegraben im Garten steht. War eh nur Moder drin.
Meine ersten Gedanken waren..
Nun was mache ich auf dem Grundstück? Platz habe ich genug, aber ich habe ja überhaupt keine Ahnung von Teichbau. Soll ich mich da überhaupt ranwagen??
Kurz und gut habe ich mich nun entschlossen, erst einmal nur einen Teich zu bauen, an dem man gut sitzen oder liegen kann, der ein bischen Wasser plätschern lässt und in den man auch mal, bei großer Hitze, vorsichtig hineinschlüpfen kann. Natürlich ohne Fische! Geht das überhaupt??

Es muss. Nur, nachdem ich die Altlasten auf dem Grundstück entsorgt habe, den neuen Teich einschließlich Liegefläche geplant habe, alles abgesteckt und durchdacht habe, kommen mir die ersten Zweifel. 
Ich habe jetzt z.B. einen großen Haufen Grasnarbe und Abraum rumliegen. Kann ich dieses organische Material verwenden um die Böschung zu gestalten oder sackt mir nach 4 Wochen alles zusammen? Brauche ich einen Filter, Druckfilter oder sonst was für Technik. Ich habe jetzt soviel gelesen, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiss was jetzt der nächste Schritt sein muss. 
Vieleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der mir sagen kann jetzt grabe erst mal da, dann machste Deine Liegefläche und dort must Du aufpassen???

Fotos kann ich auch hochladen, muss aber erst mal Eure Regeln lesen und die Fotos verkleinern.
Bis denne.
Shark


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hi, och das machst Du !

....würde empfehlen ein vernünftiges Buch zu kaufen zum Teichbau....Kapilarsperre etc. da gibts bisschen was zu beachten.

Ne, so Bauschutt kanste nicht nehmen- der Hügel muss aus Erde sein und ohne Grassoden. Wie gesagt...kannste ja hier viel lesen, kriegste Infos ansonsten Buch kaufen.

http://www.hornbach.de/home/de/html/index.phtml   ...unter Projekte

...da steht so grundsätzliches....erst Becken halb füllen....muss absolut waagerecht sein das Becken...mit Wasserwaage arbeiten


Also hau rein !


----------



## isharkxli (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe mir den Link (Hornbach) schon angesehen.
Das sieht in den Prospekten immer super aus.
Bei mir ist folgender Stand:

Auf dem Foto sieht man schon den abgesteckten Teich und links die quadratische Fläche, wo mal ein Holzdeck entstehen soll, welches ein bischen über das Wasser ragen soll. Da kann man dann an warmen Tagen, die __ Stelzen im Wasser baumeln lassen. Soweit der Traum...
So nun geht's schon los. Kann man das Holzdeck auch schon vor dem Teich bauen? Da würde mich interressieren ob schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

Gruß Shark


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hi,

ganz links (das Rechteck) Holzterasse kannste schon Fundament machen aber ich würde erstmal den Teich machen und dann die Terasse drüberbauen- musste ja gucken wegen der Folie mit der Befestigung- nicht das du da nachher nur schwer rankommst.

MFG Thomas. Bild sieht gut aus.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hallo Shark,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. Gut, dass Du Dich vorher informieren möchtest - aber vielleicht solltest Du noch mal ein paar andere Antworten abwarten. Da gibt es einige User, die Erfahrung mit solchen Fragen haben...

In der Zwischenzeit ist unser *Basiswissen* bestimmt interessant für Dich. Zu einzelnen Themen wirst Du auch bestimmt mit Hilfe der *Suchfunktion* fündig.


----------



## isharkxli (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun wieder eine ganze Menge gelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass wohl der Einbau eines Bodenablaufes ganz gut wäre.
Ich denke, wenn meine Bambuspflanzen (einige 4-5 Meter hoch) im Herbst anfangen ihre Blätter abzuwerfen, werde ich es nicht verhindern können, dass eine Menge davon in den Teich fallen werden.
Den super Beitrag über den Einbau eines Bodenablaufes habe ich schon gelesen.
Leider ist aber nicht zu sehen, was unter der Folie ist.
Hat jemand ein Foto von der Konstruktion des Bodenablaufes, bevor Vlies und Folie eingelegt wurden? Das würde mir sehr helfen. Wohin führt denn das KG-Rohr und wie erfolgt das "Ablaufen" wenn Blätter usw. an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich sind?

Gruß Shark


----------



## isharkxli (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

die gröbste Arbeit ist nun geschafft. War ne schöne Schinderei und es fehlt noch so viel. Hier nun das erste Foto meines neuen Teiches vom Dach aus gesehen.
Das Wasser, ist durch den Einbau eines Druckfilters, schon klar geworden.
Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## isharkxli (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hallo zusammen, habe nun mit dem bepflanzen begonnen und brauche einen Rat.
Ich habe einen kleinen Bachlauf mit einer Pumpe 5000 L/h integriert.
Der Teich hat 2 Flachwasserzonen und eine Tiefe am Holzdeck. 
Die Pumpe läuft nicht die ganze Zeit, so dass ich einen um einige Zentimeter schwankenden Wasserstand habe. 
Wie tief sollte ich jetzt die Pflanzen setzen? Richte ich mich nach dem höchsten oder niedrigsten Wasserstand?

Viele Grüße


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Ich würde den Mittelwert nehmen


----------



## isharkxli (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine schöne Schwimmpflanze (Pistia stratiotes) erstanden und in den Teich gesetzt. Ein paar Tage ging alles gut, aber jetzt sieht meine Pflanze plötzlich sehr mitgenommen aus. Die Blattränder verwelken und zwei Wurzeln sind auch schon abgefallen. Merkwürdige kleine schwarze Wasserkäfer sitzen auch an der Pflanze. Eventuell kennt ja jemand das Problem. Ist das normal nach dem Einsetzen in den neuen Teich oder kann ich die Pflanze vergessen ? 
Meinen anderen Pflanzen geht es aber gut.


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Hi,

das ist __ Wassersalat, auch Grüne Wasserrose oder __ Muschelblume genannt.
Wird bei uns meistens nix, wenns zu kalt ist.
Natürliches Vorkommen in tropisch und subtropischen Regionen.

Den Gartencentern und Baumärkten ist das leider total egal.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## isharkxli (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Ah, danke. Habe mir soetwas schon gedacht. Ich hatte diese Sorte vor Jahren schon einmal in meinem alten Teich. Da habe ich sie aber erst im Sommer eingesetzt und es war kein Problem. Vor zwei Tagen hatten wir einen schlimmen Hagelschlag. Das könnte eventuell die Ursache gewesen sein.

Viele Grüße !


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: alter Teich, neuer Teich...*

Servus 

Wie Andy schon sagte 

Hatte sie auch am Ex-Teich und hat so ausgesehen wie deine und .....

weg war sie ..... hat sich in Luft aufgelöst.


----------

